# Coming in for a landing.........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Shot a video of my cock birds coming in from a training toss this morning. I meant to video the hens, but they got home and in the loft before I even knew they were here. 
And yes, before you ask.........the hens are in the loft. The last couple of training tosses I do before we start racing, I let the cocks see their hens for a few minutes. It's mainly to get the yearling cocks head some what in the game. 
Oh, the last two birds came in about 2 minutes after I cut the camera off, so all 30 birds came in safe and sound. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG0cO58kE4Q


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Shot a video of my cock birds coming in from a training toss this morning. I meant to video the hens, but they got home and in the loft before I even knew they were here.
> And yes, before you ask.........the hens are in the loft. The last couple of training tosses I do before we start racing, I let the cocks see their hens for a few minutes. It's mainly to get the yearling cocks head some what in the game.
> Oh, the last two birds came in about 2 minutes after I cut the camera off, so all 30 birds came in safe and sound.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG0cO58kE4Q



Wow !! Is your loft always that clean ?  I'm firing my cleaning boy !!!  Great video !!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

That's cool and I'm glad they all returned .


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Wow !! Is your loft always that clean ?  I'm firing my cleaning boy !!!  Great video !!!!


Really Warren? I'm free, I clean twice a day.  And Renee you do have a trapping problem. That yearling cock didn't seem very 'motivated'.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Wow !! Is your loft always that clean ?  I'm firing my cleaning boy !!!  Great video !!!!


It is every morning right after I clean it! LOL Maybe you should get rid of the hired help and use your OWN elbow grease.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Really Warren? I'm free, I clean twice a day.  And Renee you do have a trapping problem. That yearling cock didn't seem very 'motivated'.


Well, did you even listen to the video? I "believe" I said that he give me problems if I recall.
I guess 100% of your birds trap like there's no tomorrow 100% of the time, huh? 
The key word here is "yearling", meaning he's never been on the widowhood system before, so he had no idea his hen was waiting on him inside, which I believe I mentioned in my original post.  
If you watch him at the end, he walks back to the trap and looks up and sees a hen above him in the window and traps right away. It was almost like he said "HEY, the girls are here!!!!!! Now, that's a reason to trap" LOL
In fact, when he was on the other loft, I didn't expect him to come when I called him. He usually has to go to the other end of the loft where the breeder hens are and visit with them. My husband runs him off that end of the loft almost daily.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great video Renee! I've never seen birds trap before so it's all new to me and pretty spectacular to watch. Even though I had the sound muted I loved watching the guy at the end go from one to another trap before (like you said) noticing the (now I know) female inside and then - bam - right in  Thanks for making the video!


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow that was a great video!!
I bet that little red fella wont be slow going in next time i think he has the idea now!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



In fact, when he was on the other loft, I didn't expect him to come when I called him.

Click to expand...

*I noticed that, that was neat. 

My pijes would have flipped me the ole pigeon toe and tell me to chill. 

I think the youngster did good, I was impressed.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> I noticed that, that was neat.
> 
> My pijes would have flipped me the ole pigeon toe and tell me to chill.
> 
> I think the youngster did good, I was impressed.


Well, today was not the norm..... 
He's ALWAYS the last one to trap. He ALWAYS has to go where he knows the hens are in the breeding loft and do his little "strut and dance"........he's quite the character.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Flying Kiwi said:


> Wow that was a great video!!
> I bet that little red fella wont be slow going in next time i think he has the idea now!!!


hey flying kiwi.... what bloodline is this guy( i mean in the pic).... looks very similar to my unknown line pigeon....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bloodlines_365 said:


> hey flying kiwi.... what bloodline is this guy( i mean in the pic).... looks very similar to my unknown line pigeon....


Are you talking about the bird in my video??


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Are you talking about the bird in my video??


nope.... but you have some very nice looking birds!!!! great video and very nice sorroundings,,,,,, im talking about the bird on his post the dark check blue bar.... i have some very similar looking bird but i dont know what line are they,,,


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> ......Maybe you should get rid of the hired help and use your OWN elbow grease.



WHAT !!!  

I am one of those fat old guys, who have a problem even tying a shoe string....I rather enjoy a nice warm day, with a cold adult beverage, watching some young guy scrapping up the poop, while I lecture how I use to work for a $1 an hour....and walk 20 miles to school in the morning, and how young people now a days have it too darn easy !!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *I am one of those fat old guys, who have a problem even tying a shoe string....I rather enjoy a nice warm day, with a cold adult beverage, watching some young guy scrapping up the poop, while I lecture how I use to work for a $1 an hour....and walk 20 miles to school in the morning, and how young people now a days have it too darn easy !!*


LoL! I'm having a visual of that moment.

I feel like I'm on my way to that point of life, I'm thinking it's 
pre-menopause.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> WHAT !!!
> 
> I am one of those fat old guys, who have a problem even tying a shoe string....I rather enjoy a nice warm day, with a cold adult beverage, watching some young guy scrapping up the poop, while I lecture how I use to work for a $1 an hour....and walk 20 miles to school in the morning, and how young people now a days have it too darn easy !!


Well, at least you're honest. 

Sort of.........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the experience! Since I don't free fly birds, it was very impressive watching them trap in. I enjoyed all the dancing once they got inside.  Interesting how the young birds learn the ropes. 



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> ...I rather enjoy a nice warm day, with a cold adult beverage, watching some young guy scrapping up the poop, while I lecture how I use to work for a $1 an hour....and walk 20 miles to school in the morning..


Oh, yeah!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Thanks for sharing the experience! Since I don't free fly birds, it was very impressive watching them trap in. I enjoyed all the dancing once they got inside.  Interesting how the young birds learn the ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah!! LOL!!!!


Actually, those are my Old Birds that are supposed to start racing next week end. Think that's sorta up in the air at the moment.  
If you could see my Young Birds, you would say "it's interesting how the young birds have you wrapped around their feathers."........


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I really enjoyed watching your video Renee! I don't know anything about pigeon racing so it was cool to see your birds flying home. I also loved all the commotion and excitement inside the loft once they had trapped..lots of flirting and cooing! Great stuff!

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the video. Yea, they do get quite excited about seeing their mate after having been separated for about a month now. When they are "in the mood" you can walk in the loft and do just about anything you want and they hardly even notice you. One track minds I tell ya.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Glad you enjoyed the video. Yea, they do get quite excited about seeing their mate after having been separated for about a month now. When they are "in the mood" you can walk in the loft and do just about anything you want and they hardly even notice you. One track minds I tell ya.


Aahh...I remember those days. I was every daughter's father's worst nightmare!  Unfortunately, I still have the one track mind, but now it is on Milk of Magnesia and the TV remote!  I think I am getting old...what do you think!?

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Aahh...I remember those days. I was every daughter's father's worst nightmare!  Unfortunately, I still have the one track mind, but now it is on Milk of Magnesia and the TV remote!  I think I am getting old...what do you think!?
> 
> Dan


Well you're 45 and I"m 47, so if I say you ARE getting old, what am I saying about myself? It's just a number (most of the time)......
I can still tie my shoelaces AND scrape poop.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Actually, those are my Old Birds that are supposed to start racing next week end. Think that's sorta up in the air at the moment.
> If you could see my Young Birds, you would say "it's interesting how the young birds have you wrapped around their feathers."........


Deciding if your birds are ready for a race is an interesting art.
Regarding the young birds - LOL!!!



Lovebirds said:


> ...I can still tie my shoelaces AND scrape poop.


Very important measurements!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Well you're 45 and I"m 47, so if I say you ARE getting old, what am I saying about myself? It's just a number (most of the time)......
> I can still tie my shoelaces AND scrape poop.


 *YOUNG WHIPPER  SNAPPERS* GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> *YOUNG WHIPPER  SNAPPERS* GEORGE



Hear that, George!!! Celebrating my *70th year* with MUCHO GUSTO!  

Then I hear the word "old" for 45 and/or 47? What IS the younger generation coming to?? *SIGH*  

Many thanks for the video, Renee!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says he _doesn't_ feel almost 5 years old at all!!)


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren

I had my 11 year old mow the lawn for the first time Sunday. I was not brave enough to watch and or critique his work. I started it up and went to the back yard. I came back and asked if he was satisfied with his work. He said yes. I still have not looked at the yard. My wife said it looks ok. 

As for the birds Renee. Three passes and all but one trapped right away. I do not see any problems. The Janssen brother's the "Zitter" meaning sitter would come home and sun bathe on the landing board before going in. He won quite a few races. You may try locking him out of his box if he comes home late. I think that is the motivation here and not food. Try locking another cock in his box with his hen. This should get him motivated to trap quickly. Maybe she is just nagging him and he would rather go play golf than come home quickly. OH, wait thats me. Any way. 

Good luck

Randy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt D. said:


> Really Warren? I'm free, I clean twice a day.  ......



OK, I do have an opening, but since you are a possible competitor, you will need to wear a blind fold....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I had missed this thread!!!!!!!  And it was so good. I have never seen a video of them trapping so this was a real treat for me. Boy, except for the "ladies man" they sure trapped fast.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I had missed this thread!!!!!!!  And it was so good. I have never seen a video of them trapping so this was a real treat for me. Boy, except for the "ladies man" they sure trapped fast.


LOL........if they would come home like that AND trap like that on race day......well, I'd be the talk of the town. 


Yea, and that "ladies man" lost his mate last week. Gonna have to try to round up a new love for him this week so he'll have a reason to come home. Felt downright sorry for him today when he got home and there was no one waiting on him.


----------

